# FUJITSU AMILO PRO V2000 & Linux / Gentoo

## samokk

Hi !

My question is not gentoo-specific, but I don't really know where else to post, so I hope you'll still be able to give me pointers, links, help.

I'm planning to buy a laptop, and I find the FUJITSU AMILO PRO V2000 quite pleasant.

The only problem is that I'm not completly sure whether linux works fine on it.

Linux-laptops gives this link for the Amilo Pro V1000 (nearly the same hardware) : http://kira.mcc.ac.uk/v1000.html

That's all I was able to find on the net, and there is no email to contact the author of the page.  :Sad: 

On this page we can see : 

Not Working: APM

but I' like to get more information, kernel version used, whether ACPI works, etc. So, has anyone successfully run linux on a FUJITSU AMILO PRO V2000 ?

Thanks a lot for your help

sam

----------

## Thorsten

I'm also interested in buying this laptop and I want to know if anyone has experiences with it.

----------

## haerkespoiler

Hi,

I bought that laptop a couple of days ago.

It looks like everything is or can be supported.

The only issue I have is acticating the WLAN.

The AMILO Pro 2000 has a softkey to switch on the WLAN. I still have not yet figured out, how to activate it  :Sad: 

----------

## haerkespoiler

Heureka  :Smile: 

One night shift and it is done.

To enble WLAN you need the FSAM7400 kernel module.

You can find it here: http://zwobbl.homelinux.net/pub/fsam7400-0.4.0.tgz

A simple "make",  "make install", "modprobe fsam7400" made it work.

By the way, I am using kernel 2.6.7 Gentoo.

----------

